# O'Day 322 1988



## LKravt (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi All!

Does anybody know who's maker of hatches for O'Day 322 and where to buy? I checked Bomar's but could not find matching. No luck with current line of Lewmar's neither.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey lk, welcome to SN dude. Post that question in Gear & Maintenance. More gearheads over there.


----------



## LKravt (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

